# Successful DDWW weekend



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

We spent this past weekend dock diving with DDWW. Garp did fantastic, he's made a lot of awesome progress recently and I'm thrilled. He jumped a new competition personal best of 16'10", clinched a spot in finals, and finished his Senior Big Air title (previously held a junior national title).

We have 3-4 club events coming up still this year, but still unsure when the next nationals event will be.

A few of the pictures are courtesy of another dock dogger, shared with permission.




























Kerplunk.










And video.

This jump was his 16'10" PB:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=708462089212122&set=vb.611040362287629&type=2&theater

This was 16'2" and shows him being a turdface on the dock
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=708803915844606&set=vb.611040362287629&type=2&theater

And this weekend's hardware...










We have 2 DD events and 2 CATs coming up in July... Gonna be an awesome and busy month!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cool! Thanks for sharing glad you popped in  he looks amazing! So fun!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Thanks ames!

Haha I peek my head in every once in a while! We've been so busy lately, and it's just going to get even crazier! It's a dog sport kind of summer.


----------

